# Maus Cursor aus/einblenden bei Unity 3d mit .js



## beno531 (16. Feb 2015)

Hallo zusammen ich suche einen script (weil ich zu blöd bin das selbst hin zubekommen) mit dem man den cursor auf z.b. Escape aus/einblenden kann.

Beispiel:
ich habe jetzt eine scene erstelt wo ich die maus gelockt und unischtbar gemacht habe *Screen.showCursor = false;
Screen.lockCursor = true;*
jetzt habe ich wen ich Escape drücke ein Pause menü erstelt wo ich das Spiel mit Beenden kann das Problem die Maus ist ja gelockt und unsichtbar so da ich denn button mit meiner Maus logischerweise nicht drücken kann.
Ich hofe jemand weis wie das geht und kann mir helfen .

LG
beno531


----------



## InfectedBytes (16. Feb 2015)

erstmal, javascript ist nicht java => falsches forum
und außerdem hat unity3d auch nix mit java zu tun.

Und bezüglich deines Problems:
Wenn du mit Screen.showCursor=false die Mauszeiger verschwinden lässt, kannst du ihn wohl genauso gut mit Screen.showCursor=true wieder anzeigen...
Wenn also dein Menü geöffnet wird, machst du den Cursor sichtbar und wenn es wieder ausgeblendet wird, machst du ihn wieder unsichtbar.


----------

